# Home Farm, Beeby, Leicestershire, October 2019



## HughieD (Oct 30, 2019)

*1. The History*
The Grade II listed farmhouse lies in the Leicestershire village of Beeby. The house dates back to the early 19th Century and is notable for its Flemish bond brickwork and low pitched Swithland slate roof. 

John Davies and his wife, Vicky, were the last residents of the farm and occupied Home Farm for a number of years. Mr Davies was a farmer (possibly dairy) and lived in the house until his death in November 2009. The house then appears to have empty since 2011. 

In October 2014 a planning application for demolition of some of the farm buildings and the extension of the residential buildings was submitted. It was refused in May 2015 and again on appeal in December later that year. The local planning authority was concerned that the development would pay too little regard to the character and appearance of the Beeby Conservation Area and involve the loss of the historic farmyard context

Currently there is a new planning application pending that looks to convert the site to mixed residential and commercial use. Although it again entails the conversion and extension of the existing farmhouse for residentials use, it includes plans for the conversion of existing farm for commercial use, rather than demolition. 

*2. The Explore*
This place has been on my to-do list for a while. It occasionally pops up on the forums, so, with a morning available to explore, I headed over to this picturesque corner of deepest Leicestershire. The house itself is very much on street and overlooked on its left-hand-side. But after a discreet entry I was in and taking pictures. On the whole the house is reasonably dry but there is water ingress in the back bedroom. There’s a lot of stuff that’s been left behind, but sadly the idiots have been in and have smashed the bathrooms up and one of the front bedrooms. God knows why they do this. In other places it’s a little too bit “set up” too. I guess this is always going to be the case with houses where there are lot of personal effects left behind. And due this this, there is an air of sadness about the place too, given this would once have been a cosy and happy farmer’s house. Hopefully, though, the current planning permission will go through and the place will get a new lease of life.

*3. The Pictures*

Street view with Beeby church to the left:


Beeby 39 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Round the side:


Beeby 38 by HughieDW, on Flickr

There are extensive farm buildings:


Beeby 37 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 36 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 35 by HughieDW, on Flickr

All ripe for conversion:


Beeby 34 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In we go. 


Beeby 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The first room is a bit of a mess:


Beeby 33 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But the old radio was a bit special:


img3592 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the bike was very photogenic too:


Beeby 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 32 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 30 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3595 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3647 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Liked this old print of Conwy Castle in Wales:


Beeby 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the main lounge:


Beeby 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Donkey Derby, the game:


Beeby 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the bucked-toothed donkey from Spain! Hey, that rhymes!


img3603 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A picture of the local Quorn hunt, just outside the house:


Beeby 14 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And through to the kitchen:


Beeby 15 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Someone got to 104!


img3612 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a clue that the house has been empty since 2011:


img3620 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The pantry is a bit on the cluttered side:


img3613 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 17 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr


 
The reception room to the right:


Beeby 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Really like the fossilised limestone fireplace:


Beeby 21 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up-stairs we go:


Beeby 25 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 24 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3637 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The back bedroom is pretty damp. But there’s a bit to see in here:


Beeby 23 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Beeby 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3631 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Sadly, the idiots have smashed up the front left bedroom:


Beeby 26 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3635 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The bedroom front right is in better condition:


Beeby 27 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3642 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And this teddy is crying out for a new home:


Beeby 28 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3643 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And back downstairs and out to a sort of workshop at the rear of the house:


img3652 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 31, 2019)

Despite the mess it's still fairly full of interestingness. 
Umm I'm now back smoking - thanks for that 

The fireplace is made of Frosterley Marble. It's not true marble but still called that. There are large deposits in Weardale up in the North Pennines and especially in the Frosterley area. Other examples of it can be found in Durham Cathedral - columns and a large font are made of the stuff. I made myself a bedside lamp and the base is a piece that I polished up. 
Using the marble was a big industry in late Victorian times.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 31, 2019)

The farm was definitely dairy and I think the milking machinery was still in place in early 2010 - hence the Alfa-Laval instruction book in image Beeby 22. Having relatives living nearby, I know the area well.


----------



## withindelain (Nov 14, 2019)

covered by newly installed cctv now


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 15, 2019)

withindelain said:


> covered by newly installed cctv now



The cctv was upgraded some time ago when it was properly sealed. needless to say its made no difference!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 12, 2020)

Nicely covered Hughie
Shame to see the state of it now


----------



## HughieD (Jan 12, 2020)

The Wombat said:


> Nicely covered Hughie
> Shame to see the state of it now



Think it will be restored soon...


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 12, 2020)

HughieD said:


> Think it will be restored soon...



Drove by it a couple of weeks back, and there was a lot more fencing round it


----------



## Leicesterlass (Jul 10, 2020)

Hello. My husband Robert was the son of Vicky ,they lived at home farm from 1984. We left for Canada in 2010. It's a really shame and heartbreak to see this once beautiful home standing derelict. Also to see so many personal belongings abandoned. The bike in the scullery was my bike. The picture is of Prince Charles passing through Beeby with the Quorn Hunt, that once had pride of place over the fire place. 

The home was passed down through the Fairbrother family, there was a dairy where they used to make Stilton Cheese. Charlotte Fairbrother won many trophies for her Stilton Cheese. There is a small feature in the book from the Author Trevor Hickman called the Stilton Cheese story. John Davies was the grandson of Charlotte Davies and they also had connections to the Saddle Inn in Twyford. Lots of history to this once beautiful home and I sincerely hope it can be preserved in the best way possible.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 10, 2020)

Leicesterlass said:


> Hello. My husband Robert was the son of Vicky ,they lived at home farm from 1984. We left for Canada in 2010. It's a really shame and heartbreak to see this once beautiful home standing derelict. Also to see so many personal belongings abandoned. The bike in the scullery was my bike. The picture is of Prince Charles passing through Beeby with the Quorn Hunt, that once had pride of place over the fire place.
> 
> The home was passed down through the Fairbrother family, there was a dairy where they used to make Stilton Cheese. Charlotte Fairbrother won many trophies for her Stilton Cheese. There is a small feature in the book from the Author Trevor Hickman called the Stilton Cheese story. John Davies was the grandson of Charlotte Davies and they also had connections to the Saddle Inn in Twyford. Lots of history to this once beautiful home and I sincerely hope it can be preserved in the best way possible.



Thank you for those fascinating comments. I'm sorry that it found its way into this state. I think now it's about to be renovated so fingers crossed it becomes a happy home once again...


----------



## Eastmidsboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Leicesterlass said:


> Hello. My husband Robert was the son of Vicky ,they lived at home farm from 1984. We left for Canada in 2010. It's a really shame and heartbreak to see this once beautiful home standing derelict. Also to see so many personal belongings abandoned. The bike in the scullery was my bike. The picture is of Prince Charles passing through Beeby with the Quorn Hunt, that once had pride of place over the fire place.
> 
> The home was passed down through the Fairbrother family, there was a dairy where they used to make Stilton Cheese. Charlotte Fairbrother won many trophies for her Stilton Cheese. There is a small feature in the book from the Author Trevor Hickman called the Stilton Cheese story. John Davies was the grandson of Charlotte Davies and they also had connections to the Saddle Inn in Twyford. Lots of history to this once beautiful home and I sincerely hope it can be preserved in the best way possible.


Who owns the property now please?


----------



## Roderick (Feb 6, 2021)

Leicesterlass said:


> Hello. My husband Robert was the son of Vicky ,they lived at home farm from 1984. We left for Canada in 2010. It's a really shame and heartbreak to see this once beautiful home standing derelict. Also to see so many personal belongings abandoned. The bike in the scullery was my bike. The picture is of Prince Charles passing through Beeby with the Quorn Hunt, that once had pride of place over the fire place.
> 
> The home was passed down through the Fairbrother family, there was a dairy where they used to make Stilton Cheese. Charlotte Fairbrother won many trophies for her Stilton Cheese. There is a small feature in the book from the Author Trevor Hickman called the Stilton Cheese story. John Davies was the grandson of Charlotte Davies and they also had connections to the Saddle Inn in Twyford. Lots of history to this once beautiful home and I sincerely hope it can be preserved in the best way possible.


Please don't stop there, what an interesting story, you must have so many memories of such a fascinating atmospheric house. I've never seen a house with so many unusual fireplaces, they look as though most of them were used too. Can you guess at why all the birthday cards were still on display? I'm sure many on here who dearly love these old places would enjoy more memories, if you are prepared to share them with us. It would be preserving them for posterity, putting flesh on the bones of Hughies excellent pictures. I too live in an unusual old house and a one of my best days was when an old woman came up the drive to announce her grandfather had built it. I later met a guy who had grown up here in the 60s who brought a load of old photos and an afternoon of stories.


----------

